# Fast Ethernet LAN vs. Gigabit Ethernet LAN



## Mez

I've done some research and found that between Fast Ethernet LAN (10/100MB) vs Gigabit Ethernet LAN (10/100/1000MB) there is no difference in bandwidth, as the ISP caps the Internet Bandwidth (such as my comcast/xfinity service being capped at 2mbps) that they provide you.

Is this true? Is there really no noticeable difference between the two?


----------



## massahwahl

You would notice a difference on your internal network, but not your actual internet speed.


----------



## tech savvy

Alien! Where? said:


> I've done some research and found that between Fast Ethernet LAN (10/100MB) vs Gigabit Ethernet LAN (10/100/1000MB) there is no difference in bandwidth, as the ISP caps the Internet Bandwidth (such as my comcast/xfinity service being capped at 2mbps) that they provide you.
> 
> Is this true? Is there really no noticeable difference between the two?



Actually, your only as fast as the weakest leak.As in, if I were to DL something from your PC over the net, I would only DL @ the speed of your UL(up-load)speed. Even though I got 50mb DL speed, I would only DL @ your max UL limit.Make sense?


----------



## strollin

As massahwahl said, you would notice the difference transferring files from computer to computer on your local network.  The computers and router or switch would all need to have Gigabit LAN connections to get the max transfer speed.


----------



## Mez

I see. Seems like 10/100mb wouldn't be a problem for me as I don't transfer files to other computers I own in my house.


----------



## bomberboysk

The major strengths of using gigabit right now is for transfer within the LAN, eg- streaming from PC to console/media extender, file transfers, etc. Very few ISP's provide enough bandwidth to max an FE connection solely from download/upload external to the network.


----------

